# مشروع ادارة مشروعات



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2011)

*هذا رابط لمشروع ادارة مشروعات 2010
وهو من اعداد مجموعة من زملائى بالكلية - هندسة المنصورة - (جزاهم الله خير الجزاء )








http://www.mediafire.com/?izcq49f6kcz1t0i

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أغسطس 2011)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * مشروع ادارة مشروعات *


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (3 أغسطس 2011)

thank you engineer


----------



## asaad civil (4 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووور اخينا


----------



## محمد الجفري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_sheetos88 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أشرف الراعي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يباركلك يا هندسة


----------



## adham.maged (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة الشكر وحده لا يكفى للتعبير عن اعجابى
و لكن لا أملك إلا أن أقول
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيما يونس (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## albosily (4 مارس 2012)

لقد استفدت من هذا البحث .. وفقكم الله
وخصوصا إدارة المخاطر


----------



## ENG.ASTS (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (6 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## 421whedjfd (8 مارس 2012)

Related articles： 4835 chanel 2.55 chanel They're sort of like a natural (and legal) high But they are also worth to mention when people are talking about watches,chanel purses The bag features a dark red nylon lining and has a top zip closure,http://www.classicchanelselling.com, interior and exterior zipped pockets,chanel wallets, and Ruthenium hardware Noziere


----------



## heshamtaher (18 مارس 2012)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## العبقرية (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahya ahmed (23 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حسن احمد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------

